# Topics > Entities > Societies >  Mozilla, free software community, Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Website - mozilla.org

youtube.com/Mozilla

facebook.com/mozilla

twitter.com/mozilla

linkedin.com/company/mozilla-corporation

instagram.com/mozilla

Mozilla on Wikipedia

Mozilla Foundation on Wikipedia

CEO and Chairwoman - Mitchell Baker

COO - Denelle Dixon

Board member - Julie Hanna

Board member - Karim Lakhani

Projects:

Hubs, multi-user virtual space in WebXR

Mozilla Mixed Reality

----------

